# Eastman 10D vs Taylor 110E



## smokey29 (Nov 22, 2008)

Trying to decide between this Eastman 10D or a Taylor 110E.Any thoughts on these? Maybe someone has played both. Quality? Sound? I'm into bluegrass style music so any info. here would be most helpful.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bluegrass, from what I've heard needs a more Martin-like sound if I may use that term. The Eastman comes closer to that than the Taylor. Also, while the Taylor 110E is quite a decent guitar, it is on their lower echelon. The Eastman is climbing the scale a bit and gets glowing reports from just about every owner. 

Here are some reviews that may prove helpful to you, especially if you have good speakers or good headphones.

In the sample below you can see what I mean by the bass in the Martin. 











Here is another comparison for you.






Happy hunting and may I suggest you also take a look at an Alvarez MD60 Masterworks series. It is a little closer to the Martin sound and they are superb guitars at excellent price points.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I have played both and I'd take the Eastman based on the ones I've played in that particular comparison, no question.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I have some mid range Taylors (322, 412ce, 510, 512 and GS-5) and an Eastman AC122ce (Taylor GS or xx6 size) : Taking proce in the equation, no doubt I would take the Eastman (chinese) which seems to me quite a Taylor copy as neck comfort shows. I now even find it more comfortable than my Seagull Performer (orchestra size but bolder C neck).


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Don't know if it'll help but sometime this winter am driving to FL, and am Definitely going to play some eastman guitars on the way(plus a few others I know I can't afford  ). Results likely be too late to help your decision, but I would point out that the taylor is laminate, the eastman is solid wood. Only solid guitar I have is a tanglewood 12 string but if that's an indication, well, there'd be no comparison IMPO you Need to play them both.

(have a few guitar stores planned for stops on the trip, I mean, if you saw a store called, "Rons Pickin Palace" how could you Not stop  )


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I often see people recommend this Alvarez guitar. What store carries these in the GTA? Would love to try one.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guncho said:


> I often see people recommend this Alvarez guitar. What store carries these in the GTA? Would love to try one.


Which model are you looking at?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

MD60


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

[QUOTE="smokey29, post: 2349540, member: 4313"I'm into bluegrass style music so any info. here would be most helpful.[/QUOTE]

2012 and onward D18 would be my suggestion. I was playing a bunch of Martins last week at Cosmo and they had some kind of Eastman dred on the wall as well. I hit a couple of chords on it and put it back - it didn’t have anything near the Martin sound but was an ok guitar.

Depending what you want to do with bluegrass some of the pre 2012 D18s can be better cutters but the post 2012 18 is a real good guitar. I have an 18 as well as few other good ones to compare it to.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guncho said:


> MD60


Too bad I still don't live in St. Catharines. You could try mine. Unfortunately, there are not a lot of Alvarez dealers in your neck of the woods but try the Acoustic Room in Hamilton. They may be able to help you out. The other suggestion I could make is GC in Buffalo can order you one in. What's good about that is if you change your mind you can return it on the spot. 

I will be up again in May. If you want to put it on your calendar and you haven't found one to try by then, PM me and we can meet up. I always bring it with me and I will be driving between St. Catharines and Milton. Hope you find one. I can't see you not liking it.


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Late post, had a chance to play an eastman 10-? A new model, "pre aged" or something? Very, very tinny sounding.

Also played a model 20 00-ss rosewood/spruce top. Very pretty sounding guitar, but while the action was nice and the neck comfortable, to be honest it reminded me of a 200.00 fender, not what a 1600.00 guitar should be. Personally I'm torn on the model. Perhaps it's just me.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

brucew said:


> Late post, had a chance to play an eastman 10-? A new model, "pre aged" or something? Very, very tinny sounding.
> 
> Also played a model 20 00-ss rosewood/spruce top. Very pretty sounding guitar, but while the action was nice and the neck comfortable, to be honest it reminded me of a 200.00 fender, not what a 1600.00 guitar should be. Personally I'm torn on the model. Perhaps it's just me.


Both of these guitars usually get much love from those who have played them. Comparing them to a Fender? Anything is possible, I guess.


----------

